# Who All Is Planning on Attending BimmerFest 2004?



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

I missed it last year...don't want to miss it again this year. Count me in...
unless it rains. OT, Ryan 330, I really like your avatars:thumbup: ...kinda like
the "Brashland Bounce" but without the bouncing.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Jon, Maybe a poll would be an easier way to get a head count.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

sky said:


> I missed it last year...don't want to miss it again this year. Count me in...
> unless it rains. OT, Ryan 330, I really like your avatars:thumbup: ...kinda like
> the "Brashland Bounce" but without the bouncing.


Thank you. My avatars are all in fun, as this board should be.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Since I am on TDY on the left coast in Silicon Valley for a year and I am shipping my car out here soon...I'll be there. :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> Since I am on TDY on the left coast in Silicon Valley for a year and I am shipping my car out here soon...I'll be there. :thumbup:


Good news on the car coming out finally :thumbup: Hmmmmm....does this mean I have to travel 2401 miles (3864 km) (2087 nautical miles) to finally meet you  instead of 89 miles (143 km) (77 nautical miles) when you were still in Yardley


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> I am going to announce the official date next week, but I'd appreciate it if I could get a preliminary show of hands as to actual bimmerfest.com members who plan on attending.


I'm going to do my best to be there - I want to meet all you West Coast folks! :thumbup:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Good news on the car coming out finally :thumbup: Hmmmmm....does this mean I have to travel 2401 miles (3864 km) (2087 nautical miles) to finally meet you  instead of 89 miles (143 km) (77 nautical miles) when you were still in Yardley


Yes.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> Yes.


 :rofl:

It may cost you a roommate for a couple of days  :angel:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> :rofl:
> 
> It may cost you a roommate for a couple of days  :angel:


Ummm....I just checked my calendar...I'll be back in PA that day. :eeps:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Uhoh... :eeps: That's the same weekend as San Diego Chapter's HPDS at Buttonwillow.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> Ummm....I just checked my calendar...I'll be back in PA that day. :eeps:


 :flipoff:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

now that I got my baby and that I only live 100 miles away I'm definately going to the bimmerfest this year.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Mr. Shafer!

The delegate from The Land Of Bovine Living will be attending (Karl Bimmer needs a good workout: 71 to the 210 to the 134 to the 101) - the trip to Santa Barbara and back ups his highway mileage!

I have to say that I'll need to work up my courage for the Road Rally; I am afraid/scared/terrified/cannot deal with/absolutely loathe heights - it was all I could do to get through some of those higher mountain passes - oh, I was a relieved girl when we finally got back to Cutter! :yikes:

Dr. Phil - I want to see your mods! :thumbup:


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Me and AndyM are both in. I'd like to bring the boxer and the coupe, weather permitting.

I will not be making a 19 hour marathon drive back to Seattle by myself again however.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

car_for_mom said:


> Mr. Shafer!
> 
> The delegate from The Land Of Bovine Living will be attending (Karl Bimmer needs a good workout: 71 to the 210 to the 134 to the 101) - the trip to Santa Barbara and back ups his highway mileage!
> 
> ...


My path will be Rte 283 to MDT airport...stop over where ever...CA 

Be patient my dear, the mods will be complete next week. Except for the shift knob which may take Andy and Jon a bit to construct :thumbup:


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

I'm in!


----------



## WAM (Jan 30, 2002)

Count me + 2 (Wife & daughter)


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Maybe us NW-ers can bunch up together and have a caravan going down. We'll have three-four cars out of Eugene.


We will most likely be bringing track equipment with us also as we hope to hit Thunderhill or Laguna Seca during the trip. :bigpimp:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> Maybe us NW-ers can bunch up together and have a caravan going down. We'll have three-four cars out of Eugene.


The more, the merrier!


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> The more, the merrier!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> :dunno:
> 
> I am going to announce the official date next week, but I'd appreciate it
> if I could get a preliminary show of hands as to actual bimmerfest.com
> ...


I'm in and may have a second carload of folks with me this time!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> My question is more specific, aimed towards Bimmerfest.com "regulars".


Any more info on the date?

The 24th definitely conflicts with the Buttwillow driving school hosted by Sandy Eggo chapter. I dunno how many locals are going to Buttwillow but if both the HPDS and B'fest falls on the same day, please tell NickK I said hi. :thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Any more info on the date?
> 
> The 24th definitely conflicts with the Buttwillow driving school hosted by Sandy Eggo chapter. I dunno how many locals are going to Buttwillow but if both the HPDS and B'fest falls on the same day, please tell NickK I said hi.


I spoke with Marc Cutter today, and he asked for an additional week
to settle on the date... In other words, I will not have the official
date until next monday (1/19) at the earliest...

It could be the 24th, but the preceeding Saturday (4.17) is equally
possible.

What's this tell NickK I said hi?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> What's this tell NickK I said hi?


Don't make me bump the thread Jon...

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6055


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

i'll be there most likely.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Don't make me bump the thread Jon...
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6055


You just had to bring THAT up again didn't you... :bustingup

(Not that that there's anything wrong with that... :angel: )


----------



## m///teknik (Apr 18, 2003)

I'll be there!!!! along with my wife and daughter......can't wait for it


----------



## 94is (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey guys, I was just looking through some old pics on my computer and I found this cool pic from last years bimmefest. It was taken from my boyfriends E34 on our way back down to San Diego. You can see the Bearcat Police scanner and V1 in the window and if you look in the rear view mirror you can see a bimmerfest.com sticker along with my car following him. I just thought this pic really summed up the caravans to and from bimmerfest :rofl:


----------



## Gigabit (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm new to the board  but i'd luv to join


----------



## munchdwn (Dec 4, 2003)

*My hand is up*

You can count me in :thumbup: . I went last year had a great time. however, i will be without the ex this time so i know i will have a better time


----------



## azn_m5 (Mar 22, 2003)

Yep, I'll be there!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Count me in, too, Jon.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Me and my wife will be there!!!!


----------



## shragon (Jan 20, 2003)

yes, i'll be there. it'll be my third year attending. a few of my friends should also be going.


----------



## LordGop (Feb 10, 2003)

I'll be there what ever the date


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

I am planning on it.


----------



## VDPHB (Apr 4, 2002)

Hey Jon!

I'm not on the board as much as I used to be....but I'm in!

Vu


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

I would love to attend. Anybody from Texas going?


----------



## munchdwn (Dec 4, 2003)

*Date ?*

Hey Jon, any word on a date yet for Bimmerfest. I want to start planning early. You know, take care of the work thing, the hotel thing. Basically i just want to know, i can't wait  I need a date. Thanks


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

kyyuan said:


> I would love to attend. Anybody from Texas going?


Now that would be a road trip. See if atyclb is interested - he comes to Ca. occasionally


----------

